# Yellowish coloured water from machine?



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I've recently noticed that the water from my machine appears to be a very light yellow colour, even after cleaning the outlet, and it got de-scaled and thoroughly rinsed earlier on this month.

It isn't doing me any harm obviously, but I'm just wondering what could be the cause, if it could be affecting the taste of the drinks or it could just be left over coffee or something? We do have very bad water quality here, over chlorinated and a lot of limescale, but I don't think that would be it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try using Brita Filtered water, or better still - hand fill the tank with Volvic mineral water.

The water should be clear. How old is the machine?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, it's about 2 years old, but has only started being used regularly recently once I got into coffee more, hence why I descaled it, to get the best performance. But I will try and get some kind of filtered water for it, I'm considering fitting a filter tap in the kitchen, the water is so bad you can actually taste the chlorine, it also smells a bit like the toilet after it's been cleaned!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

This happens to me regularly if I get a bit lax in my cleaning regimen. It sounds like there is a small amount of coffee fines trapped above the dispersion screen. The first thing I would try is backflushing, assuming your machine supports that. What sort of machine do you have?

If backflushing is unavailable or does not sufficiently cure it, then I would take off the dispersion screen and clean above it, though this depends quite a lot on the specifics of your machine.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I would definitely take off the showerscreen/dispersion screen and give it a thorough clean.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Right, thanks guys, I'll take the machine apart and clean it then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Then from then on, you can refer to her as Miss Feisty.However, other than a few studies done on rats, there is no conclusive evidence that FD&C colors are harmful. cheap makeup However, this doesn't mean that you will purchase cheap cosmetics from online store and try them all.These two groups of plant compounds are a grouping of as many as 500 plant chemicals that lift and separate dead skin from the face so it will not clog pores. MAC lipstick cheap A good cleanser is also necessary.This type of face has a narrow chin with wide forehead.


----------

